# Mirror question



## beverly (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a full length mirror that is part of my closet door, it's built into the door and it is old and the mirror looks cloudy and no matter how often or with whatever I clean it with, it still looks cloudy but I don't want to replace the door with the mirror in it because it is so retro and cool and really goes with the bedroom.  anyone know why the mirror looks this way and is there anything that can be done about it?


----------



## house doctor (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know what does that to mirrors but I have often found that cheap mirrors eventually get that haze.  How old and how hard would it be to replace?  Is it a complete part of your door?


----------



## Rosalee (Nov 14, 2005)

Have you tried cleaning your mirror with plain warm/hot water? My windows in our livingroom are made from plexy glass-and I had been using windex, and spray cleaners to clean the windows with and it never did any good - my windows were still as smeared &  streeky as ever- So I asked someone I new that was in the house cleaning business, what to do about this & that was what she suggested. I tried it & it's worked great everytime!! 
 Rosalee- www.ywave.com/~zelmyrs/


----------



## Fixer-Upper (Apr 25, 2006)

It could be that the silver on the back of the mirror is just waring out. I have an antique dresser, and the mirror is really dim. I would suggest trying other products to clean it, but you may just have to use another mirror if you want to keep the look of the old one.


----------



## asbestos (Apr 28, 2006)

It sure sounds like it is the silver stuff on the back. old mirrors get this. my guess is that it is in the door with small trim strips around the edge. It may be possible to remove the mirror by prying these up. It may also be possible for you to make a complete broken mess out of the door by trying to do this.  look at the wood around the edge of the mirror and see if there is trim holding the mirror in. Or, just ignore it


----------



## Robin F (Nov 25, 2008)

Could be the surface is wearing out. You can get it resilvered if you want to hang on to it.


----------



## loki791 (Dec 19, 2008)

If there is damage to the backing, a mirror can appear cloudy. If this is case, then cleaning won't help. If the backing is fine, then perhaps the cloudiness is due to the fact that it was once cleaned with something oily, like furniture polish. I recommend trying vinegar and newspaper.


----------



## anie973 (Dec 23, 2009)

Try cleaning your mirror with a warm hot water or try vinegar and newspaper.


----------



## voytas (Dec 23, 2009)

why dont you do artistic design or cool some one  from Building Services


----------



## BobAristide (Dec 23, 2009)

Wouldn't you like the old, retro, worn-out look?


----------

